# Nên chọn máy lạnh tủ đứng daikin hay Mitsubishi giá rẻ và ưu đãi



## nhung1hailongvan (28/10/20)

*SO SÁNH MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 5.0HP DAIKIN VÀ MITSUBISHI HEAVY. ĐẠI LÝ NÀO BÁN GIÁ RẺ?*




Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy đều là những cái tên đi đầu của thị trường điện lạnh bởi cả về chất lượng và doanh số bán ra. Sản phẩm có khả năng làm mát và điều hòa không khí trong một khoảng không gian rộng lớn nhanh chóng, với sức gió thổi mạnh mẽ cùng chất lượng bền bỉ, ít bị hư vặt và cũng rất dễ dàng trong việc lắp đặt, bảo trì, vệ sinh máy lạnh do có thiết kế đặt sàn.





+++ Nên đọc: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất











_Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin Non - Inverter_




*SO SÁNH MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 5.0HP DAIKIN VÀ MITSUBISHI HEAVY.*

​


*Về nơi sản xuất.*




Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin Inverter và Mitsubishi Heavy mang công nghệ điều hòa tiên tiến của Nhật Bản, được Trung Quốc đảm nhận thiết kế về mặt dàn lạnh, thiết kế phù hợp hơn với thẩm mỹ Á Đông. Còn với dàn nóng, lại hợp tác sản xuất cùng Thái Lan để đảm bảo chất lượng nhất cho bộ máy.





Với máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin dòng Tiêu chuẩn, hãng lại đặt nhà máy sản xuất tại Malaysia, vì thế mà khi lựa chọn, hãy nêu rõ bạn cần một hệ thống máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp cho không gian nào, giá cả ra sao để nhân viên tư vấn kỹ hơn nhé!





Với máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin dòng Inverter, tương tự như Mitsubishi Heavy, dàn lạnh sản xuất tại Trung Quốc/ Dàn nóng sản xuất tại Thái Lan.











_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy 5hp_






*Về kiểu dáng.*




Dàn lạnh được xem như là một chiếc quạt có khả năng thổi ra hơi lạnh mà không cần đổ nước hay làm gì. Cũng được thiết kế kiểu ống đồng cánh nhôm, bên trong được trang bị một cánh quạt kiểu lồng sóc giúp khả năng làm lạnh được đồng đều và khiến người tiêu dùng thoải mái.





Như đã nói, về kiểu dáng được Trung Quốc lên ý tưởng thiết kế, cho nên, nét thẩm mỹ của nó sẽ phù hợp với đại số người châu Á. Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp thuộc dòng thương mại (SkyAir) cho nên cũng kích thước đặt sàn của nó cũng không phải là quá lớn hay đồ sộ như các dòng công nghiệp (Packaged). Cho nên, sẽ không chiếm quá nhiều diện tích đặt sàn











_Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin dòng Inverter_






*Về chất lượng làm mát.*




Có thể nói, máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy với khả năng làm mát nhanh chóng và hướng gió thổi trong phạm vi 10 mét trở lại (về điểm này thì LG chiếm ưu thế hơn với hướng gió thổi xa đến 20 mét). Tuy nhiên, điều này cũng chẳng ảnh hưởng gì nếu bạn biết cách bố trí các máy ở vị trí thích hợp.





Có một nhược điểm mà bất cứ máy lạnh tủ đứng nào cũng gặp phải đó là dễ gây khó chịu cho người ngồi gần vì sức gió thổi rất mạnh.






*Về chi phí đầu tư.*





Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin: 36.200.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin Inveter – 1 pha: 53.600.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin Inverter – 3 pha: 56.000.000đ





Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Mitsubishi Heavy: 35.800.000đ




Xét chung về chất lượng thì máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy là như nhau, nhưng mức giá lại có phần chênh lệch khá nhiều. Có lẽ Mitsubishi Heavy mới là lựa chọn cho những ai có hạn về kinh tế.






*Về mặt hạn chế của từng sản phẩm.*




Có thể thấy, nhược điểm lớn nhất của náy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin đó chính là mức giá khá cao, gần như là cao nhất trong tất cả các thương hiệu phân phối. Bên cạnh đó, việc sản xuất quá nhiều model, sản phẩm luôn trong tình trạng cháy hàng nhanh chóng cũng làm cho người dùng cảm thấy hoang mang trong việc lựa chọn.





Với máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Mitsubishi Heavy, hãng này lại không quá đẩy mạnh vào marketing, quảng bá thương hiệu, vì thế, sản phẩm dù đạt chất lượng quốc tế tốt, nhưng lại không được nhiều người biết đến. Về thiết kế có phần đơn giản nên nhiều khi chưa đáp ứng được nhu cầu thẩm mỹ người dùng.




****Vậy nên chọn máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy?*




Câu trả lời tùy thuộc vào sở thích, yêu cầu của không gian và đặc biệt là phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào kinh tế của mỗi người mới có thể chọn lựa được sản phẩm phù hợp.




*ĐẠI LÝ NÀO BÁN VÀ THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 5.0HP DAIKIN VÀ MITSUBISHI HEAVY GIÁ RẺ NHẤT?*




Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đại lý cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp với giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp, uy tín nhất tại miền Nam, phù hợp với nhau cầu của bạn.





Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu *máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin* và *máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Mitsubishi Heavy*, được ủy quyền và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng. Vì thế, Hải Long Vân xin cam kết 100% đều là hàng chính hãng, chất lượng, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.





Về đội ngũ kỹ thuật lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy, nhân viên Hải Long Vân có kinh nghiệm và tay nghề lắp đặt trên 7 năm, đã từng lắp đặt cho rất nhiều công trình lớn sử dụng đến hệ thống máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp… Vì vậy, chúng tôi hoàn toàn tự tin sẽ mang đến cho các bạn một không gian như ý muốn.




*NGOÀI MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 5.0HP DAIKIN VÀ MITSUBISHI HEAVY, CÒN CÓ NHỮNG SẢN PHẨM NÀO?*




Không thể phủ nhận máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy chính là những siêu phẩm của mảng máy lạnh tủ đứng thương mại dành cho những không gian như nhà hàng, văn phòng công ty, showroom, quán café,… Tuy nhiên, nếu điều kiện chi trả của bạn là không đáp ứng được cho 2 sản phẩm này, hãy thử tham khảo thêm 1 vài thương hiệu thay thế dưới đây:






Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp LG Inverter: 38.400.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Gree: 36.500.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Panasonic: 37.300.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Funiki: 28.700.000đ




Tất nhiên, sẽ còn tùy thuộc vào sở thích, đặc điểm không gian như thế nào thì mới có thể quyết định được sản phẩm phù hợp nhất với bạn. Nếu vẫn còn khá băn khoăn và chưa thể quyết định được, hãy để chúng tôi giúp bạn bằng cách liên hệ vào Hotline 0909 787 022 nhé!




*KẾT LUẬN.*




Lưu ngay số Holtine 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng tư vấn, hỗ trợ kịp thời về các vấn đề liên quan đến việc khảo sát và báo giá trọn gói, dự toán tổng chi phí công trình thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy cho từng không gian khác nhau một cách chính xác nhất.


​

Hải Long Vân ngoài việc là đại lý bán và thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy, chúng tôi còn là nhà thầu cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom,… tại các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Thạnh, Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, Huyện Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn và các tỉnh lân cận Long An, Tiền Giang, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai… Cam kết giá rẻ nhất thị trường!


----------

